# C&C Cage for Holland Lop



## scotty (Aug 14, 2014)

I am hoping to get a new bunny soon!  I had an Angora for a few years, he was my first rabbit. Unfortunately he escaped from an outside run  

I would like to make a C&C cage depending on the cost for all the grid panels. I am wondering, what would the best dimensions be for a lop? I know it would have to be 2 panels high (or higher??) with a cover, and I would like to have a loft as well. I was thinking maybe a 2 wide by 6 long, that would be 16 square feet. I could make it bigger if I don't use a coroplast base. Maybe 3x10? What would I use for bedding then? I think it would be easier to to the 2x6 IF that is okay. Eventually I would rabbit proof a room and allow him/her to roam for a few hours a day after he/she is box trained.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 14, 2014)

2X6 would be great. You can use more than 1 piece of coroplast and just tape the seems together, there is no need to be limited by the size of the coroplast, unless the cost of it is an issue. Some people use linoleum, wood with stick on tiles, foam mats, or other flooring. 
I like fleece as bedding. With the cage size you are looking at, you would need a few big pieces to cover the area. Rugs can also be used. I would suggest that whatever you use is easy to wash and would not be an issue if chewed. You really just need to find what works for you, it may take some time to figure out what you like and what the rabbit likes.


----------



## scotty (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you! Now I am wondering - do I need to make the sides 2 grids tall if I have a lop? Or would it still be too short? I would be much easier and less expensive for me to do so, but if it's not tall enough then I can make it 2 grids tall.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 14, 2014)

Most rabbits will jump out if it is only 1 grid tall.


----------



## scotty (Aug 14, 2014)

What about with a cover on it? Another option I am thinking about is getting 2 x-pens and hooking them together. It would be much cheaper, and possibly have more space available?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 14, 2014)

Rabbits do need space to stand up fully, and 1 grid high does not allow for that easily. 
2 x-pen would work well. I would not go any shorter than 24", but prefer 30" or 36".


----------



## scotty (Aug 14, 2014)

Can you easily hook two X-Pens together? I am just not sure it would look as nice. 

Thanks for clarifying about the C&C grid question, I wasn't sure about that.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 14, 2014)

It's not too hard to hook 2 x-pens together. Most unfold so the 2 ends don't connect and they usually come with clips to close it. A few are fully connected, but the metal clips can come off with a bit of work. If you didn't need the whole 2 pens, you could remove the panels you need and zip tie them together. It should look fine. 
Doing agility, we use a bunch of x-pen connected end to end to fence in the course. We also have stantions to support it and keep it stable, but that should not be a big issue for you.


----------



## scotty (Aug 14, 2014)

Sounds good! I think I will buy 2 X-Pens for the pen/run. Would fleece still be the best bedding for this type of pen? How to you attach it to the panels? 

One thing I do like about hutches/C&C cages is the different levels, so what is the best way to make nice lofts/platforms? Would like to use wire/wood/woven grass mats, things like that. I am personally not a fan of the pens that use tissue boxes and things like that lol


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't attach the fleece to anything, just put it in the cage. You may just need to lay it out. Some rabbits may dig and bunch it up, but others will leave it alone. If your pen is somewhat easy to move, you would just lay the bedding down and put the edges overtop of the fleece to keep it in place. If you did want to attach it to the pen and not have to move the pen, clothes pins might work. 

For levels, they do need to be sturdy. I use NIC grids and support underneath with a wooden dowel and zip ties. You would use a piece of sturdy wood and still use a dowel to anchor it to the cage (would need to drill holes to zip tie the dowel to the wood). There would be other ways to anchor it as well, just as long as it is sturdy and won't fall apart or come loose easily. You can cover it with fleece, grass mats, or whatever you like, but it should provide some traction as the rabbit jumps up and down.


----------



## scotty (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm planning on giving him/her a dig box, so hopefully that will deterr from bunching the fleece up. I do have linoleum wood floor in my bedroom, so if there is an accident it's not a huge deal, but it is nice floor so I would like to protect it somewhat of course  

For levels and platforms, I think I will use the NIC grids with the dowels with a mat of some sort over the top. 

Different question - what is the best rabbit food for the babies? I have always been under the impression that Oxbow was best, but the Kaytee forti Diet Pro Health Food for Juvinle Rabbits actually seems to have the best whole ingredients in it. I raise goats, and I try to keep them on as many whole foods as I can (I mix my own grains for them) and the Kaytee food seems better. If I am wrong, by all means tell me so. I want my future bun to have the best care possible  Other than pellets, I am planning on free choice grass/timothy hay and fresh veggies every day, with a little fruit and other treats here and there. Sound good? 
*
*


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 15, 2014)

I feed Oxbow and have been happy with it. Not really sure about the Kaytee stuff though.


----------



## scotty (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks, maybe I should just do that then. 

Okay, another question, sorry! Lol. Would it be okay to start out with one X-Pen while he/she is litter training then adding on more space once he/she is?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 15, 2014)

It can be good to limit their space to start with. As the rabbit gets more settled and is using the litter box, you can give more space.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 15, 2014)

For food comparisons, check out this chart here: http://www.therabbithouse.com/diet/rabbit-food-comparison.asp


----------



## scotty (Aug 16, 2014)

Azerane said:


> For food comparisons, check out this chart here: http://www.therabbithouse.com/diet/rabbit-food-comparison.asp



Thanks so much!! That is so helpful!!


----------



## HopsAndPaws (Aug 17, 2014)

For bedding you should use fleece those measurements sound fun just make the grids higher since bunnies to tend to jump and like to jump on top of things. Hoped this helped


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 17, 2014)

Depending on the age of your bunny when you get it, you might want to check the width of the bars on the x-pens you are looking at. Some of them have wider spacing that could allow for a young/small bunny's head to get stuck. 

Also, have you had the chance to browse through the thread that shows cages that RO members have made? I'll look for the link to attach it here. It may help to see how others have put their cages/pens together.


Here it is...
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=78595

There is also* this site* that shows a variety of NIC and x-pen cages.


----------

